# Medical Doctors



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2009)

Mods Don't Delete anything Please.
Here what going on ......
My MMJ renewl is do first Oct. and I have had NOTHING but Problems going to the dispencerys out of town, do to they have to verify my info and it takes days to veryified over the phone. time is the esseance here as i travel down south alot lately..

Migill that runs the MMJ Card holder in Tulare County Mental Health in Visaila is hard to get a hold of and he isn't calling me back like there suppose too..

I have been looking and I thought I have saved it,but lost it
What I am looking for is a List of all the doctors in Cali. and prices and I know I seen where some charge cheapper even if u have ur Medical Card.. 
Any help would be helpful by sept.. My wife is wantting hers too so I am swaying away from Tulare County or Fresno..
Thanks


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 20, 2009)

hxxp://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html

Ellis in SF is real good, I believe a $50 discount for transfering patients.

There are links on the CANORML page I listed.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

If you get the State card, no problems going into *any* despencery.  I travel from county to county during the year, and the card gives me peace of mind over getting a zelous sheriff or CHP from taking me in for my reefer.  The card here costs bout $80, and half that for low income folks.  Not many get one here, but I am legal and I dont see why not.
I got nothing on Docs, looks like NCH has that covered.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html
> 
> Ellis in SF is real good, I believe a $50 discount for transfering patients.
> 
> There are links on the CANORML page I listed.


 

Thanks you Norcal!!! Your the man..!! 

This give me a whole month to sell some perbread Doxies so my wife can have hers med card too and feel free from the law also........:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> If you get the State card, no problems going into *any* despencery. I travel from county to county during the year, and the card gives me peace of mind over getting a zelous sheriff or CHP from taking me in for my reefer. The card here costs bout $80, and half that for low income folks. Not many get one here, but I am legal and I dont see why not.
> I got nothing on Docs, looks like NCH has that covered.


 
I understand what ur say about traveling and I do that alot and always have to make sure that the smoke is in with my stuff and NOWHERE near my wife.. 
I really don't worry to much about the law before my MMJ card because it just a misterminer fine under a Qz but the going to jail and courts was the problem if I got picked up while driving out of town... Better to be safe then sorry and have GOOD reason to have my MMJ Card.....

I can't wait to see that the gov will make it legal for alll to smoke, like alcohol to drink for everyone...


----------

